# Creepy crawlies and things that go bump in the night



## Yozhik (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm under order from She-Who-Must-Be-Obeyed. 

In summary, Her Highness is extremely ... errrr ... creepy crawly challenged.
In particular, spiders are her nemesis, existing on this world for no other purpose than to make her life miserable and fear ridden.
[bloody funny to watch though ...  ]

Anyway ... I digress ...

Costa del Sol ... what does the Menu of Insects consist of?
i.e. what does she need to mentally prepare herself for in terms of probable combatants? :boxing:

Spiders? How big?
Cockroaches? Same question.
Exotics?
Flying swoopy things and annoying high pitched buzzy things?
Mosquitoes? 
Animals on the roof at night?
Any snakes, lizards or other reptiles [Royalty and Bilderberg members excluded]?

Hit me with the worst of it. :eyebrows:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Yozhik said:


> I'm under order from She-Who-Must-Be-Obeyed.
> 
> In summary, Her Highness is extremely ... errrr ... creepy crawly challenged.
> In particular, spiders are her nemesis, existing on this world for no other purpose than to make her life miserable and fear ridden.
> ...


Here on the Costa Blanca - all of them!

I can't imagine it's any different dahn sahf!


----------



## Yozhik (Feb 25, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> Here on the Costa Blanca - all of them!
> 
> I can't imagine it's any different dahn sahf!


Errrr ... now I'm compelled to ask for details.
If I go to My Leader and report back; "yes Ma'am ... they have them ALL ... but I have no clue as to how big, what colour nor what shape" ... :spider:

Trust me ... tomorrow doesn't come.
:behindsofa:

It would be easier for me to report back with "nope - there are none" ... [yes - lie my butt off] ... than to go back and inform Her that they exist but I have no specific details.

:fear:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Yozhik said:


> Errrr ... now I'm compelled to ask for details.
> If I go to My Leader and report back; "yes Ma'am ... they have them ALL ... but I have no clue as to how big, what colour nor what shape" ... :spider:
> 
> Trust me ... tomorrow doesn't come.
> ...


Spiders - I've seen pretty big tarantulas - size of my hand

Cockroaches - size of my thumb & flying ones too

Flying swoopy things - bats - harmless though I think

Mozzies - millions of em!

Loads of snakes, lizards etc. on the roof & everywhere else.

We live in a coastal town & see snakes in the road sometimes.

have a look at this - sorry


----------



## Yozhik (Feb 25, 2010)

Can hear that?
A faint sound ... but a sound nonetheless ...

That's the sound of air tickets being torn up and reservations being cancelled ...

:hurt:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Yozhik said:


> Can hear that?
> A faint sound ... but a sound nonetheless ...
> 
> That's the sound of air tickets being torn up and reservations being cancelled ...
> ...




tbh although they all exist & we see all of them all the time, none of my family has had anything worse than mozzie bites - although I did once phone my OH to come & get the snake ouit of the laundry room so that I could get to the washing machine. Turns out it wasn't a poisonous one & I should have dealt with it myself.

the kids all go on lizard hunts at night in the summer with torches - they just catch them, count them then let them all go

in the UK my OH was hospitalised when bitten by some sort of spider - at least that's what they thought it was.


----------



## Yozhik (Feb 25, 2010)

The biggies on your list are;
* hand sized tarantulas
* snakes

The others can probably be dealt with via various forms of medication, including [but not limited to] wine, sangria, and campari.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Yozhik said:


> I'm under order from She-Who-Must-Be-Obeyed.
> 
> In summary, Her Highness is extremely ... errrr ... creepy crawly challenged.
> In particular, spiders are her nemesis, existing on this world for no other purpose than to make her life miserable and fear ridden.
> ...


Forget the spiders, snakes & scorpions 'cos you'd be very unlucky to have a problem with any of those. For me the real dodgy ones are the processional caterpillars 'cos they look so innocent ....... but:

_Why are the Processionary Caterpillars a Danger?

Each caterpillar has approximately 60,000 pointed defensive urticating (barbed) white hairs containing a toxin. They have been known to cause a severe itchy rash on humans that can last up to three weeks and can even cause temporary blindness and/or respiratory problems. A doctor should be consulted.

For dogs and cats the effects could be far more severe. If your cat or dog sniffs the hairs the result could be a severe allergic reaction, gangrene or anaphylactic shock, possibly resulting in death. The symptoms are excessive drooling, difficulty in breathing and/or white spots on the mouth or tongue. It is recommended that in these cases the animal’s mouth should be flushed out immediately with as much water as possible. Owners should try to avoid the animal’s toxic saliva, and seek emergency treatment from a vet.

_

Oh, and the centipedes can give you a right nasty nip as well............. enjoy!



Doggy


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Yozhik said:


> The biggies on your list are;
> * hand sized tarantulas
> * snakes
> 
> The others can probably be dealt with via various forms of medication, including [but not limited to] wine, sangria, and campari.


well if you keep up the medication you might not see them - however if you go overboard with it you might see twice as many


----------



## Yozhik (Feb 25, 2010)

Memo: To Self
Date: ASAP

====================

Add 'scorpions' to list.


----------



## Yozhik (Feb 25, 2010)

You ever asked one of those questions you wish you'd never thought of?

This thread is my household's equivalent to Pandora's Box.

eep:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Yozhik said:


> You ever asked one of those questions you wish you'de never thought of?
> 
> This thread is my household's equivalent to Pandora's Box.
> eep:


hide the computer


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Forget the spiders, snakes & scorpions 'cos you'd be very unlucky to have a problem with any of those. For me the real dodgy ones are the processional caterpillars 'cos they look so innocent ....... but:
> 
> _Why are the Processionary Caterpillars a Danger?
> 
> ...


ooh I forgot about those

probably best not to mention them to Mrs Yozhik


The things that annoy me more than anything though is the ants


----------



## Yozhik (Feb 25, 2010)

Actually, for Mr Yozhik, this is all good news.

With so many creepy crawlies sharing any future accommodation, I suspect I might have good grounds to claim them as sub-tenants and charge the blighters rent!!

As for Mrs Yozhik ... a healthy diet of sangria and valium is probably in order ... along with a well timed and strategic standing on [and breaking] of her prescription eyewear.

Clinically blind, over medicated and paralytic drunk.

Perfect.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We had an infestation of cockroaches in our previous house and couldnt get rid of them. They werent particularly scary, you'd just see them every now and again crawling slowly across the room. I've only ever seen tiny spiders. There are lizards outside, they sit on the walls sunning themselves, occasionally they're on the ceiling of the terrace, but they're quite sweet. I've not seen a snake since I've been here... My biggest hate are mozzies and flies!!! The mozzies bite, the flies are irritating and both are just everywhere in the summer!!!!!!!

BTW, should I ever see a large spider in the house or a snake outside, you'll hear me scream in the next town!

Jo xxx


----------



## Yozhik (Feb 25, 2010)

jojo said:


> My biggest hate are mozzies and flies!!! The mozzies bite, the flies are irritating and both are just everywhere in the summer!!!!!!!
> 
> BTW, should I ever see a large spider in the house or a snake outside, you'll hear me scream in the next town!
> 
> Jo xxx


You're not related to my wife, by any chance?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yozhik said:


> You're not related to my wife, by any chance?



Its a woman thing!!! 


Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

The shops are full of sprays, powders, plug in thingies ..... the list goes on and on, in the constant battle against creepy crawlies. I have been known to carry fly spray around in my handbag (classy)
We tried the suncream with insect repellant in last year, but it didn't put off the buzzy things round our way.
In the kitchen, if you leave a crumb on the side, it will lead to an marching band of ants within hours, and as for glasses left out after coca cola!!
I also battle with those spiders that weave a particularly sticky cobweb in the corners of the rooms. The spiders are only tiny and don't pose a threat, and I suppose the sticky web is doing a job getting rid of the buzzy things, but they look awful.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

jojo said:


> We had an infestation of cockroaches in our previous house and couldnt get rid of them. They werent particularly scary, you'd just see them every now and again crawling slowly across the room. I've only ever seen tiny spiders. There are lizards outside, they sit on the walls sunning themselves, occasionally they're on the ceiling of the terrace, but they're quite sweet. I've not seen a snake since I've been here... My biggest hate are mozzies and flies!!! The mozzies bite, the flies are irritating and both are just everywhere in the summer!!!!!!!
> 
> BTW, should I ever see a large spider in the house or a snake outside, you'll hear me scream in the next town!
> 
> Jo xxx


Cockroaches??

De_-LICIOUS_!!

(Click on pics below for close-ups...)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh yes, the ants!!! At least it means we have to keep our kitchens clean! 

What irritates me the most are those lovely summer evenings when you want to sit out on the terrace enjoying life and you are constantly plagued by mozzies. You become aware of that tell tale whine that they make! It spoils the whole effect! I've tried the citronella candles, covering myself in sprays and chemicals, geraniums, various other anti mozzie plants, but nothing works! I sit there with a fly swot, but they still get me and I always come up in the huge, itchy lumps when I'm bitten.

During the day, there you are trying to sunbathe and flies constantly land on you and tickle!

Hey, its such a hard life LOL


Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

frogblogger said:


> Cockroaches??
> 
> De_-LICIOUS_!!
> 
> (Click on pics below for close-ups...)


That is horribly disgusting!!!!!!  Apparently if there was a nuclear war that wiped out all life, cockroaches would be the only survivors!!???

Jo xxx


----------



## Yozhik (Feb 25, 2010)

Allegedly ... if you cut the head off a cockroach, it will survive for up to 2 weeks.
The only cause for the eventual death is starvation due to having no way to ingest food!

Hate them ... with a passion.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yozhik said:


> Allegedly ... if you cut the head off a cockroach, it will survive for up to 2 weeks.
> The only cause for the eventual death is starvation due to having no way to ingest food!
> 
> Hate them ... with a passion.


So do I!!! I've heard that if you tread on one to kill it, you release its eggs and they all hatch AAAAGGHH, I've also heard that if they are in a room with no food, they simply eat each other!!!!!! But at least, unlike spiders and snakes, they tend to move about slowly!!! So I'm not so scared of them, I just think they're vile!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

Yozhik said:


> Allegedly ... if you cut the head off a cockroach, it will survive for up to 2 weeks.
> The only cause for the eventual death is starvation due to having no way to ingest food!
> 
> Hate them ... with a passion.


When you bite into one, first you get the crunch, then the follow-through is a kind of squishy, juicy mush with a musty, tangy flavour.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

frogblogger said:


> When you bite into one, first you get the crunch, then the follow-through is a kind of squishy, juicy mush with a musty, tangy flavour.


Tell me you havent eaten one

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

jojo said:


> Tell me you havent eaten one
> 
> Jo xxx


I've eaten cockroaches, spiders, crickets, wasp grubs, bamboo grubs, ants and scorpions. In parts of SE Asia they devour them by the plateful. Personally I can only manage a handful or so, liberally washed down by Thai rice 'whisky'. The grubs in particular do taste rather disgusting, and I don't like the way they 'explode' in the mouth when you bite.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

frogblogger said:


> I've eaten cockroaches, spiders, crickets, wasp grubs, bamboo grubs, ants and scorpions. In parts of SE Asia they devour them by the plateful. Personally I can only manage a handful or so, liberally washed down by Thai rice 'whisky'. The grubs in particular do taste rather disgusting, and I don't like the way they 'explode' in the mouth when you bite.


uke:uke:uke:uke:

Jo xxxx


----------



## Yozhik (Feb 25, 2010)

MEMO: To Self

Re: SE Asia
----------------------------------------------

Remove from 'places to live' list.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

jojo said:


> uke:uke:uke:uke:
> 
> Jo xxxx


Don't knock it... you should try anything once! 

It certainly stopped my kids from complaining about a slightly rare steak...

And as for snakes... stewed King Cobra is actually rather tasty!

On topic, I had a big cockroach problem on the ground floor of an aparthotel where I had a studio for a few years in Tenerife. Absolutely nothing I could do about it. Remember when my wife slipped on her jeans early one morning... Let's just say that it was the first and last time she left them on the floor overnight! I've never seen a pair of jeans removed so quickly....


----------



## Yozhik (Feb 25, 2010)

frogblogger said:


> I've never seen a pair of jeans removed so quickly....


Hmmmmm ... I see a positive aspect of this. 
Sure would make for an interesting end to a 'night on the prowl' ...


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

Didn't realise there were so many 'nasties' about! Living 20 minutes inland from Gandia on the East coast we see very little of them.

Actually just writing an up to date 'ad' for our house sale and have specifically added that a benefit of living in a 'village' rather than in the 'campo' is the lack of such nasty critters. We can see all the countryside and mountains we want from the relative safety of our roof terraces. Even when out walking the processionary caterpillars are the worst we've seen and they're no problem at all if you leave them alone.

Flies and mozzies are the worst but from our experience we have very little to be concerned about compared to aquaintances that live out in the campo. Mozzie screens and fly chains keep 'em away.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

Yozhik said:


> Hmmmmm ... I see a positive aspect of this.
> Sure would make for an interesting end to a 'night on the prowl' ...


Insert the live cockroaches into your would-be conquest's jeans in the first place might prove to be a problem. "Excuse me, what colour underwear do you have on tonight? Can I see?" might not be the best of chat-up lines...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

neilmac said:


> Didn't realise there were so many 'nasties' about! Living 20 minutes inland from Gandia on the East coast we see very little of them.
> 
> Actually just writing an up to date 'ad' for our house sale and have specifically added that a benefit of living in a 'village' rather than in the 'campo' is the lack of such nasty critters. We can see all the countryside and mountains we want from the relative safety of our roof terraces. Even when out walking the processionary caterpillars are the worst we've seen and they're no problem at all if you leave them alone.
> 
> Flies and mozzies are the worst but from our experience we have very little to be concerned about compared to aquaintances that live out in the campo. Mozzie screens and fly chains keep 'em away.



Having lived in a village and now the campo, i'd say theres very little difference! In fact it was in our village house when we had our cockroach infestation. The mozzies and flies dont really seem to distinguish between the two areas, altho I suspect the lights, warmth and availability of food etc in urbanisations/towns/villages would encourage more "creatures"!!!!!????

Jo xxxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Since we came to live here I have not seen a single mosquito or cockroach. I must say I'm surprised to be so pest-free as we were eaten alive in our previous house in the CR.
I have seen several snakes here, quite big ones, but so far only in the campo. 
As we have a large garden , part of which is basically a field, I shall now, having read these posts, examine it very carefully with a long stick, especially the areas of longish grass....


----------



## Yozhik (Feb 25, 2010)

frogblogger said:


> Insert the live cockroaches into your would-be conquest's jeans in the first place might prove to be a problem. "Excuse me, what colour underwear do you have on tonight? Can I see?" might not be the best of chat-up lines...


Yeah ... point taken.

"Is that a snake in your pants" is so ... ummmm ... passé.

"Is that a cockroach in your knickers" ... now THAT could be a new development in chat up lines!! 

:bolt:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ants.......

in the past 6 years we have lived in villas on biggish plots, townhouses & 1st floor apartments

the only time we've had a major ant problem has been in the 1st floor apartments


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Having lived in a village and now the campo, i'd say theres very little difference! In fact it was in our village house when we had our cockroach infestation. The mozzies and flies dont really seem to distinguish between the two areas, altho I suspect the lights, warmth and availability of food etc in urbanisations/towns/villages would encourage more "creatures"!!!!!????
> 
> Jo xxxx


Have to agree as this is our experience also.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Yozhik said:


> Yeah ... point taken.
> 
> "Is that a snake in your pants" is so ... ummmm ... passé.
> 
> ...


 
*"Is that a cockroach in your knickers" *is definitely a notch up from that, as you so fittingly defined it, passé phrase* "Is that a snake in your pants" *


Back to the original purpose of this thread...
Ticks haven't been mentioned yet I see, and are present in Spain as they are all across Europe. They can pass on diseases to animals and humans and I believe are to be found above all in long grass, so you're supposed to check youself over after this kind of possible exposue and remove any tick like this
http://www.health.state.ny.us/diseases/communicable/lyme/lyme_disease_alert.gif

Here's a bilingual list of bugs etc, although this is the typical thing that changes from region to region.
Land invertebrates -scorpions, spiders, and insects in Spain

Animals can get Leishmaniasis which is passed on above all, by mosquitos between dusk and dawn. Here, owners are advised to let animals sleep indoors above all during the summer months and dogs are given a blood test every year to see if the animal has been affected or not. Our vet sends a letter when it's time to get the dog tested.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

neilmac said:


> Didn't realise there were so many 'nasties' about! Living 20 minutes inland from Gandia on the East coast we see very little of them.
> 
> Actually just writing an up to date 'ad' for our house sale and have specifically added that a benefit of living in a 'village' rather than in the 'campo' is the lack of such nasty critters. We can see all the countryside and mountains we want from the relative safety of our roof terraces. Even when out walking the processionary caterpillars are the worst we've seen and they're no problem at all if you leave them alone.
> 
> Flies and mozzies are the worst but from our experience we have very little to be concerned about compared to aquaintances that live out in the campo. Mozzie screens and fly chains keep 'em away.


Have a look at this little lot

Dangerous animals in Spain

I came across one of those Montpellier snakes last summer.
About 2 mtrs long and poisonous too.
Those giant stinging centipedes are evil looking critters also.
Best way to deal with the caterpillars is get rid of the pine trees if they are close by and a major threat, as the caterpillars will always come back the next year.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

littleredrooster said:


> Have a look at this little lot
> 
> Dangerous animals in Spain
> 
> ...


We had a seoane viper in our garden last year - but it had been attacked by the cats  The local parbolitos was closed for over a week whilst they tried to find the location of a possible nest of vipers after one was found in their little play area too. Another one turned up in our neighbour's huerta, but the mum got medieval on its ass with a big stick before her grandson got near it. 

There's a thing here in Galicia - stuff of legend - known as the alacran. I know its direct translation is scorpion, but its not - it's a wierd kind of caterpillar type creature, rather large...usually found around the potato crops. There's a popular saying around it (various types) : "Si te pica el alacran, busca cura y sancristan que manana te enterreran". AnLes, of Galician wisdom, can correct me on this proverb - but the little devil strikes fear into huerta owners' hearts!!!


----------



## nina874 (Mar 13, 2010)

Yozhik said:


> Actually, for Mr Yozhik, this is all good news.
> 
> With so many creepy crawlies sharing any future accommodation, I suspect I might have good grounds to claim them as sub-tenants and charge the blighters rent!!
> 
> ...


:spider: :jaw ::jaw:

Though I have been rolling laughing reading your dillema Mr Yozhik I feel that I too will have to partake of some judicial pruning of the truth when the SIL says that she wants to some and see us. Her screams when confronted by our arachnid friends could be used as part of the ring of fires Tsunami Warning system. Your final suggestion seems the most appropriate under the circumstances, though as she will only be staying for 2 weeks at a time the long term effects may be negligable - SWMBO may find herself seeing far worse than 8 legged assasins were she to adopt this as a whole of life approach....


----------

